# The road to Pole Canyon, Texas .. and back



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I suppose I won't monopolize the 2015 thread with my journey.

A group of us from the Texas Horse Friends thread are going to Pole Canyon for the weekend of April 18 and 19.

This is an 8 hour plus drive for us with 2 horses. So we have taken several days off from work to prep and recover.

In the meantime, I'm not only beginning to list the items we need to acquire and/or pack, but I'm starting an exercise routine for myself and the horses so that we will be able to enjoy 2 days worth of trails.

This thread will be my journey.

Here are a couple pictures from the last group ride, which I missed:


















I can't wait!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yesterday I worked Badger. My 5-year old brown AQHA gelding. His training as been close to nil.. but he's so layed back that I ride him.. lol

Yesterday we worked on reining and leg yielding and we loped in the round pen for the first time. I've loped him out on the trail to catch up, but never really worked him at the lope.

He was kinda all over the place like a baby, but settled down and loped nicely for a few circles..

I also put my new saddlebags behind the saddle for a visual. Didn't attach them, but will do that and add weight before too long.

It's fun to have a goal...


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

OOOO That sounds like a fun trip!

Thanks for letting us peer in on your fun!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, I'm looking forward to some great photos.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that's ambitious. I don't think I'd feel comfortable taking a 5 year old, with so little actual training, out on a weekend ride. but, you probably have a lot of support, so you'll be fine. looks like a really neat ride, like nothing we have up here.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Are you going through the ranch?

Pole Canyon, Quitaque TX sounds like fun.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Tiny .. I've already had him on an overnight trail ride with wagons and music and the like. He's really layed back and has some trail miles on him. Just not been worked much more than that.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Rein .. yes we are going through the ranch.. there are about 12 horse in our group .. if they all come. There is also a group from Missouri there that weekend and all the pens are taken and some of us will be high-lining horses. Fortunately we have pens for our guys.

We've had our guys out 3 times. Once was a "Texas" trail ride with wagons and music and flags and 100 horses etc. It was way too ambitious for me as I was pretty recently out of radiation treatment and it was 13 miles... but we overnighted and the horses were great.

2 other times we've had them out at a local ranch with miles of trails for day rides... they are comfortable hauling and seem to enjoy the rides..

Mr. Texasgal's horse is 6 .. and they have been really great little trail horses.. we have lots of areas to ride out from our house too.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

It does sound like fun. A group of friends of mine were talking about doing something similar here (more riding, less driving) Hill Country State Natural Area â€” Texas Parks & Wildlife Department but none of us have ever been there so don't know what it would be like other than what the brochure claims. Have you ever been there either riding or on foot? I did a lot of back country camping in the Rocky Mtn park and a few extended day rides on a borrowed horse. It was so much fun, I miss it.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Rein.. I've not been to Bandera on foot or horse.. been through on a motorcyle. Ha! We have several members on Texas Horse Friends that have though.

You should come visit the thread and muster up a conversation..


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

^^^Thanks, I think I might just do that.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Rein, you will love HCNA! The trails are marked by difficulty, and to me they are wonderful. Love the place. Be sure and eat enchiladas for me at OST in Bandera.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that sounds like so much fun; wagons and bells and trails and camping. I got NOTHIN' like that where I am.

we've got lattes and Uber and Iphones and mini + carts. that's our idea of wild!


----------



## txshorserider (Jan 17, 2013)

That is too far for me. Im near Houston.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Me too txhorserider... Just DO it!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What to do on .. yet another .. rainy day. 

I'll start putting my first aid kit together.. Challenging to be small enough not to take up the entire saddle bag .. lol.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Less than 4 weeks until we leave for Pole Canyon and I've yet to get a ride in.. We got another 4 inches of rain in the last 2 days and it is incredibly wet .. 

Looks like the rain is gone for a while now.. so hopefully I can begin riding again..

On another note: we bought a cookstove, a lantern, and some little propane bottles today to add to our camping gear..


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

When life hands you lemons....... 

We had fun in the water yesterday.. This is a road that crosses what is known as Lake Creek. When it floods ... well ... you can see where it gets it's name...









































It is starting to dry up around our place so tomorrow we shall ride! We did manage to put in a little bareback ride yesterday .. just up the road and back.

Oh, and something to look forward to:









One of the group has Pyrenees cross puppies.. and this one is mine! He's bringing her to me at Pole Canyon.. I'm leaning toward calling her Ella or Ellie.

<3


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

We just did a trail ride with the family last Saturday of 17.25 miles. My wife hasn't ridden but 2 other times since November. 1 was 11 miles and then a short ride of 2 miles the week before the 17 mile ride. Her horse had a couple of 10 mile rides prior and my teen daughter is riding a 5 yr old paint gelding that does very well on the trails other than a few attitudes towards other horses further into the trail. We averaged 3 mph and were out there for 7 hours counting the 2 45 minute-1 hour breaks.

If you can get in a few 2-5 mile rides a week even if just around your property your horses should be fine for the weekend ride. It's not like you are doing a 25 mile endurance ride.


I'm looking forward to the pics and story when you return.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

17 days and counting. We got a couple of good rides in this week. Badger is forward moving and he's getting used to the saddle bags. I'm riding him in a hackamore and he seems happy with that.

We have decided, however, that our new favorite thing to do is to spook really big and either jump sideways 15 feet, or spin. He's not unseated me, but it can make for a little less relaxing ride.

Work,work work his butt, and a few more rides this week should take care of that. The weather should cooperate.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Remembered my camera today. After taking pics, I placed the camera in a feed bucket hanging on the fence and the next time I saw it, it was in Badger's mouth.. shattered the view finder .. *durp* I needed a new camera anyway.

Getting used to the saddle bags:









Me, breaking all the rules:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

The boys got their feet trimmed today so they'll be ready for the ride. 2 weeks from tomorrow we start our journey..............


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, 10 days until we leave for Pole Canyon and I got exactly ZERO riding in this weekend. It wasn't a total bust though.

Mr. texasgal has been increasingly concerned about pulling the trailer that distance in the truck that we currently have. So yesterday he went out and bought a new truck. Didn't really want to right now, but we knew it was coming. 

It's a white, basic, F250 single cab. Pretty stripped down, but more power to pull the trailer with.. and we kept the old truck for when we need more cab room.. so not a bad deal.

Now we just need to adjust how we pack, without the quad-cab.. 

Our lists are still growing, and our supply stack is too. 

Can.not.wait...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Got a good ride in today, despite bad weather in the forecast. We rode between rain clouds.. ha!

Reflector tape on the trailer... gate installed to separate horses from hay/feed/tack in the stock trailer .. menus made .. gifts bought.

I've made gift bags with some little horsey items for everyone in the group .. those not in the group that are attending will get bags of granola .. or protein bars or something...

The weather looks perfect! Low 80's during the day .. mid 50's at night. Looking forward to camp fires, steaks, fajitas, breakfast sandwiches, coffee over the morning coals... 

Three more days of work and my busy life becomes a slowed down campfire, trailriding, easy living .. relaxing, horse-filled life.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

We head out in the morning.. I won't be posting until we return.. with lots of pics and stories from the adventure.

See ya next week!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Have fun. Look forward to pictures.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I am going to Pole Canyon for the week of May 25-29 with a group of 5 other rigs. there are some camp spots with electric so we have those reserved. I am in the spoiled bunch, my trailer is fully self contained, shower toilet, generator if needed etc. 

I am interested to see if Texasgal put shoes on her horses or not. I ride a mule and I plan to shoe her but if it isn't as rocky as I assume it is there then I will save the $ and just use easy boots if needed. 

I too look forward to pictures!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I am NOT shoeing .. and I don't think many in my group are .. there are places that are rocky, but most of the trails have an option of a sandy trail. Those that ride up there regularly aren't shoeing..


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am the ringleader of getting everyone to pole canyon. I live 98 miles from there. My mare rides barefoot there and has never had a problem,


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow! What a trip..

The horses handled the travel and the rides really well. We arrived Friday afternoon, set up camp, and met everyone and ate dinner.. exhausted.

































...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Saturday morning up and riding:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

... and then more riding:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Then Sunday morning I rode the fabulous Rafe:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think collectively we took well over 1000 pictures.. just amazing memories.

On our way back we stopped at a motel that had a stable. The place was really a dive, but the horses had big safe pens to stay in.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

And then there was Livia. My puppy that one of the guys brought to Pole Canyon for me..


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome pics, Texasgal! Awesome group, too


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Can I just say that I am so incredibly jealous of this?! So awesome!! And jealous that you got to ride Rafe! lol ;-)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG Drafty .. he is a Rock Star! smrobs was practically giving pony rides on him Saturday afternoon. Everyone wanted their picture taken on him.. Pretty cool pony.. 

Here are a couple of smrobs on him..


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Looks like everyone had a great time. I'm jealous of the scenery!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

That seems like an awesome trip and a very adorable puppy.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you for the pics!! I can't wait till May23 when we are headed there for a week! I am still debating shoes since we will be there that long, but your pics were wonderful, I can see what the terrain looks like, some rocky but a lot of sandy too!


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

You should be fine no shoes. I ride there often


----------

